

MP3 founder, serial entrepreneur Michael Robertson on his new GizmoCall phone service - bbuderi
http://www.xconomy.com/san-diego/2008/12/19/michael-robertson-is-calling-but-will-anybody-answer/

======
shaunxcode
I think it is important to note that the title should have read "MP3.COM
founder"... as my first impression was "the guy who helped invent the mp3
compression algorithm." That would be: Karlheinz Brandenburg.

------
ruslan
<http://www.michaelrobertson.com/archive.php?minute_id=280>

I wonder why people vote against flash based voip ? Any explaination to this
beside that it's trolling ? I'm asking because we do also dig in this
direction. :)

------
bemmu
Using Flash to make phone calls sounds incredibly obvious now with 5 seconds
retrospect. This could be big.

~~~
ruslan
Try to implement this and you will see that it's not as obvious as you think.
It requires lots of reverse-engineering.

PS: please don't tell me about red5.

~~~
bemmu
I meant the gist of it sounds obvious, that we now have this plugin on 98% of
peoples' computers that can listen to the microphone and open sockets.
Obviously the implementation is a very different story.

